# Healthcare in Mexico?



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm Sherry ............ researching retirement in Mexico, a country I've long loved. We, however, have a couple medical issues to consider. Douglas has a very benign multiple sclerosis and I was diagnosed with diabetes a couple years ago. I've been looking all over the place for information on healthcare in Mexico and am not able to gather up a cohesive picture. I hear there is national healthcare insurance, but also heard that they don't allow pre-existing conditions such as we have. I hear out of pocket payment for medical care is not terribly expensive and, in general, you can receive some pretty good medical care, if you research specific hospitals, doctors a bit. 
What I'm hoping for, is that some kind soul, whose gone before me, to give me a couple suggestions where I might find this information.
I'd appreciate any help you could be. Am excited about finding this website and will probably make a nuisance of myself. Thanks ahead.................Sherry


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you find it useful. You are correct that the IMSS health care insurance disallows pre-existing conditions. It limits several things in the first year, broken bones in the second year and then, there are no further restrictions beyond the pre-existing conditions when you joined. Private insurance is available and the various companies have different plans. Price varies with age and is much, much less expensive than in the USA. Those over 65 or 70 are generally not accepted as new insureds.
The quality of medical care is excellent in the private hospitals; most who have experienced it rave about it. IMSS hospitals are under funded and under staffed but, in an emergency, can offer life saving services. There are also some 'public' hospitals where payment is based upon ability and a family member must be in attendance 24 hours per day as practical nurse and runner.
Private physicians are available for routine consultations and some are even present at 'farmacias' for 20 or 25 pesos if you need help in determining what medication is appropriate. Others do office consultations for 150-500 pesos.
Patients are given their own medical records and are responsible for knowing their own history. There is no public record or access to your medical record.
Red Cross (Cruz Roja) has clinics in some areas and provides ambulance service. There are also private ambulances and private clinics in most areas larger than small rural villages, where medical care may be minimal.
Except for narcotics, there is no need to return to a physician for routine prescriptions. If you know what you need, you simply purchase it at a 'farmacia'. If it is an injectable medication and you don't wish to inject yourself, most farmacias will give you the injection on the spot.
Here's a new informational link that might help: http://sites.google.com/site/prescr...arch-for-your-prescription-drug-in-mexico-now


----------



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

*Another question???*

Thanks so much, RVGringo, for replying. If you happen to read this, or if someone else in the know does, my next question would be about purchasing medications at a farmacia --------- I would guess my meds for diabetes would be fairly inexpensive but am concerned that Doug's Rebif for multiple sclerosis might be exorbitant or something the farmacia can't get............It costs him (and his insurance company in the States) $1,000 a month...............He needs it to live, really, and so wonder if someone knows how I might find this out..............
ALSO, am voracious for reads on Mexico............have read Gringos in Paradise, Midlife Mavericks and am currently reading the wonderful Living Abroad in Mexico by Ken Luboff...........Any of you reading this have favorites?? Would very much appreciate any suggestions............
Thanks again, RVGringo, for tellling me what you know...........wish there was a book on healthcare in Mexico - I do have one, but it's only mildly helpful...........Thanks. Sherry


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Too bad! I just got back from a bi-monthly raid on Costco, Sam's Club and Mega in Guadalajara and could have inquired at their 'farmacias'. I do know a couple of diabetics but both are covered under VA in the USA and find it worthwhile to make a trip every 3 or 6 months to pick up their almost free medications and supplies at a VA clinic in Laredo.
If you have prescription coverage in the USA and can arrange for reliable mailing, there is one mailing service, MBE, that has a license to import medications. I have no personal experience with that, however.
Perhaps someone who uses the same medication can respond with prices. Since it is a pre-existing condition, it is doubtful that you will find any insurance coverage to help you with it in Mexico. Of course, if you make an exploratory trip to visit in Mexico, you can visit a few 'farmacias' and have them price your list of medications. Here's a link that might help you find something:
http://sites.google.com/site/prescr...arch-for-your-prescription-drug-in-mexico-now


----------



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks again, RVGringo. You are full of wonderful guidance for everyone - I've read thru 6 pages of threads ---- we are very lucky to have you. I'm going to try to google or use other search engines to see if I can get hold of someone associated with a farmacia and ask directly.............Doug won't have medical coverage once he leaves his job and we move to Mexico............we just want to know what we are in for with his multiple sclerosis treatment. I think the diabetes treatment will be easy - thankfully the meds aren't as expensive as some and seem to be readily available most places. Again, heartfelt thanks for writing. Sherry


----------



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, RV, forgot to ask - and I hope it's not against the rules - I have to ask in this format because I don't know how to PM anyone - almost computer illiterate (but do fancy myself a super quick typist- hee).............anyway, was wondering about the book you mention at the end of your posts??? If you can't answer directly due to "advertise" rules, etc., and if PMing is easy to explain, could you do that --- thanks. Sherry


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Rebif is a brand name for a generic, you will need the generic name of the drug for your research in Mexico.

I found the following forum, where some Mexicans seem to be active:

using interferon beta 1 b - Multiple sclerosis forum - Treatment

Have a go trying to contact them.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
I am diabetic, and in Chiapas 2 years ago, one of my insulins went chunky, I went to the Dr. and apparently Mexican insulin is somewhat different. They also don't have cartridges, which is what I use for my injector. I inquired about the cost for a similar insulin and it was more expensive than I pay in Canada. ( I pay $39.00 for about 1500cc's.) I ended up having some couriered to me. 
My meter also decided to give up the ghost, and the cost of a new one was $150.00 USD. One was couriered to me there as well.
I had a small stroke when I was there the following year, and the travel insurance company sent a nurse to bring me home. I didn't get there last year but I will this year.


----------



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, 
Thanks, JLMS, for the website - I looked at it and will look at it some more. Appreciate it.
Gosh, Bluenoser, you had some difficulties when visiting Mexico with the diabetes --- gee, I've never used anything BUT cartridges - just diagnosed a year and a half ago...........and for your meter to go, too -------- I just got a second meter to have with me ---- and my doc recently gave me a disposable cartridge which is the greatest - injects very efficiently and kinda self-propelled.......anyway, I know you'll get back to Mexico - isn't it the most wonderful place. Thanks for writing. Sherry


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Insulin users will find that major grocery stores with 'farmacias', as well as independent farmacias, have boxes of syringes and needles on the shelf and insulin behind the counter.


----------



## trefall123 (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless you have insurance diabetic supplies are more expensive here than in US and Canada. MS no idea.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Required Reading on Living in Mexico*

Hi Sherry.
There is one book I discovered called Mexico: The Trick is Living Here by Julia Taylor. If you Google "Home Sweet Mexico" and click on the top item, you can purchase her e-book from there. I found Julia to be very honest in everything she has experienced in Mexico and offers yet another outlook on living in Mexico. My husband and I are going in June -- I can't wait. Julie 



sherrylh said:


> Thanks so much, RVGringo, for replying. If you happen to read this, or if someone else in the know does, my next question would be about purchasing medications at a farmacia --------- I would guess my meds for diabetes would be fairly inexpensive but am concerned that Doug's Rebif for multiple sclerosis might be exorbitant or something the farmacia can't get............It costs him (and his insurance company in the States) $1,000 a month...............He needs it to live, really, and so wonder if someone knows how I might find this out..............
> ALSO, am voracious for reads on Mexico............have read Gringos in Paradise, Midlife Mavericks and am currently reading the wonderful Living Abroad in Mexico by Ken Luboff...........Any of you reading this have favorites?? Would very much appreciate any suggestions............
> Thanks again, RVGringo, for tellling me what you know...........wish there was a book on healthcare in Mexico - I do have one, but it's only mildly helpful...........Thanks. Sherry


----------



## 1mimi (May 11, 2009)

My husband & I are considering a move to the lakeside area after our home sells but we are planning a trip soon. I too have been trying to research medical insurance. We are both in good health but my husband will be 65 in July. Would it be advisable and is it possible to obtain medical insurance there before he turns 65 to be sure he is accepted into the system? Can we purchase the insurance even though we don't live in Mexico yet?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it might be wise to visit and shop the various providers for insurance before you pass the cut-off age. Some companies have different age limits. I see no reason why you couldn't buy the insurance, as long as you have an address at the time you buy it. I don't know if any of them require that you have an FM3, but you could get that in advance; even at your nearest consulate. Take a look at some of the 'Sponsored Links' that appear here and see what you can find in the way of useful information.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

sherrylh said:


> ALSO, am voracious for reads on Mexico............have read Gringos in Paradise, Midlife Mavericks and am currently reading the wonderful Living Abroad in Mexico by Ken Luboff...........Any of you reading this have favorites?? Would very much appreciate any suggestions.....wish there was a book on healthcare in Mexico - I do have one, but it's only mildly helpful...........Thanks. Sherry


Have you tried "Mexico: Health and Safety Travel Guide" by Robert and Curtis Page, MDs? It is published by MedToGo and covers the whole country, including a "comprehensive directory of the best hospitals and English-speaking doctors." 866-medtogo toll free It is updated every year or so

Also, for a good, entertaining and informative read, try "The People's Guide to Mexico." It, too, is updated regularly. I think that they are up to nearly the 30th edition. It is by Carl Franz and is usually available in good bookstores. Good luck.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont know about diabetes 1 but my husband has diabetes 2 and he gets all his medication free at the Salud here in Puebla. All his dr. appointments are free too. I think they only do this for diabetes. I have found the public health care to be pretty good. I had ITP earlier this year and stayed a week in the Hospital General here and have been treated by a hemetologist there ever since and they have been pretty good and it's been cheap. I pay 58 pesos per visit. and for the 7 days in the hospital it cost me about 5000 pesos.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

AdePuebla, by the Salud I'm assuming that you are referring to IMSS? or not? If it is IMSS, how did you get around the pre-existing conditions exclusions? Glad you two are getting good and very affordable care. Thanks


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

no not the imss. They call it Salubridad or something like that. imss is the social security right? they dont ask any questions at the salud. they dont even ask for ID or anything. just your name and address and they give you a little appointment card that you take with you.


----------

